# Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD perl

## surefire07

hi all

ich versuch gerade gentoo mit der Gentoo 2007.0 LiveDVD und dem gtk zu installieren.

Der Gentoo Linux Installer scheint aber irgendwie probleme mit dem entpacken vom perl zu haben, ist jetzt schon ne ewigkeit das dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2 am entpacken (Unpack stage tarball, gleich nach dem partionieren der hd) und es passiert rein gar nichts !!

kein geräusch von der cd oder so ...

WEiss jemand woran das liegt? plz help !!

Greetz

----------

## Ampheus

Das Probem hatte ich auch, als ich es mal mit dem Installer versucht habe. Versuch es lieber mit dem "alten" Weg,bei demdu dich manuell durch die Installation arbeitest, dabei lernst du auch viele wichtige Dinge für später und kommst besser mit Gentoo klar  :Smile: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml <-- Da einfach durcharbeiten  :Wink: 

----------

## der.gecko

ein forumsbot wäre nicht schlecht, der auf das handbuch verweist, wenn jemand gentoo und installer in einem satz verwendet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ampheus

Oder ein Hinweis im Installer: "Bitte nicht verwende, es sei denn, Sie wissen genau, was Sie tun oder sind masochistisch veranlagt."  :Smile: 

----------

## der.gecko

lol, eigentlich sollte es ja anderstherum lauten  :Twisted Evil:   aber ich finde das gut, wenn anfänger "gezwungen" sind, fortgeschrittenere methoden anzuwenden... da lernt man wenigstens was.

----------

## musv

 *surefire07 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> WEiss jemand woran das liegt? plz help !!
> 
> 

 

Wie schon erwähnt, liegt das am Installer. 

Die "richtige" Installations-CD für Gentoo findest du hier. Alternativ kannst du Dir auch von einem der Mirror-Server einen Stage3-Snapshot (liegen unter Releases->Snapshots) runterladen und Gentoo aus jeder beliebigen installierten Linuxdistri oder jeder anderer Live-CD installieren. Die Anleitung dazu ist hier zu finden.

----------

## surefire07

hey danke fuer eure antworten!!

dieses TING hat das ne grafische oberfläche ? oder welcher weg ist nun der einfachste, schnellste ?

den command line installer von der dvd oder das TING ?? oder ganz was andres ?

was empfehlt ihr mir ?

----------

## manuels

Der graphische Installer ist Müll und sollte nicht genutzt werden - also solltest du die Commandline-Installtion machen. Dort gibt es keinen Installer: Du musst nach Anleitung alle Kommandos selber eingeben.

Du hast die Wahl zwischen der Minimal-CD bei der du alle Dateien während der Installation herunterladen musst und der TING-CD auf der einige Pakete (e-builds mit Quellcode) bereits drauf sind.

Wenn du eine DSL-Flat hast würde ich dir die Minimal-CD empfehlen.

----------

## musv

 *surefire07 wrote:*   

> dieses TING hat das ne grafische oberfläche ?

 

Nein, für eine Gentooinstallation braucht man keinen Installer und schon gar keinen grafischen.

 *surefire07 wrote:*   

> oder welcher weg ist nun der einfachste, schnellste ?

 

Eine Gentoo-Installation ist weder einfach noch schnell. Hatte vor kurzem Scientific Linux installieren dürfen/müssen. Das klappte wunderbar. Der Installer nahm einem jegliche Arbeit ab. Und innerhalb von 2 Stunden war System einsatzbereit. Dafür ist das Teil hinter extrem grausam zu konfigurieren. Bei Gentoo ist die Installation um einiges langwieriger, dafür hast du hinterher (bei richtiger Installation) ein brauchbares, verständliches und konfigurierbares System.

 *surefire07 wrote:*   

> den command line installer von der dvd oder das TING ??

 

TING ist der Name des Projektes. Die CD enthält keinen Installer. Soweit ich weiß, besteht die CD aus einem gentoobasiertem Live-System mit allen notwendigen Sachen, die du für eine Offline-Installation benötigst. Für eine Online-Installation reicht Dir wie bereits erwähnt irgendein Linux und der stage3-Tarball. Alles das findest du auf der TING-CD.

 *surefire07 wrote:*   

> was empfehlt ihr mir ?

 

Das was wir Dir oben schon empfohlen haben. Vergiß das Wort Installer und richte Dich nach der offiziellen Anleitung.

PS: Du plenkst.

----------

## surefire07

hmm ja ich installier das ja nicht zum ersten mal, aber ich dachte mittlerweile ginge es einfacher.

Ich wollte die network installation vermeiden, weil ich das gentoo auf meinem vaio notebook mit wireless adapter installieren will und ich keine ahnung habe wie ich das einrichten soll!

Jetzt hab ich schon das erste problem: iwconfig zeigt nur lo no wireless extensions eth0 no wireless extensions und eth1 no wireless extensions!! Eines davon sollte aber der wlan adapter sein  :Sad:  und net-setup hab ich auch schon ausgeführt.!

p.s. das wlan symbol unter dem display ist nicht aktiv und in den bios einstellungen find ich nichts zum aktivieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Bei vielen Karten geht das Licht erst an, wenn der Treiber richtig geladen worden ist.

Alternativ geht es evtl über iwconfig $device tlxpower/power

Tobi

----------

## surefire07

ok danke, aber welcher treiber muss ich nehmen ? 

bei mir auf dem lapi steht nur WLAN 802.11a/b/g 

aber schon nur in dem wireless ordner hats über 24 verschiedene treiber....  !!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## manuels

poste mal die ausgabe von 

```
lspci
```

----------

## surefire07

ah ist wohl das:

```

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8036 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 16)

06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

welcher treiber passt da ?[/code]

da steht noch vieles mehr aber es geht ein wenig lange das abzutippen...

----------

## der.gecko

du brauchst folgenden treiber: ipw3945

keine ahnung, ob der im kernel ist (kanns grad nicht nachschauen) oder über portage erhältlich ist.

notfalls mal bei http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net/ vorbeischauen

[gecko]

----------

## surefire07

yep vielen dank.

der treiber ist aber leider nicht im kernel enthalten also muss ich wohl trotzdem zuerst noch die ethernet karte und dann runterladen & installieren.

edit: oder modprobe ipw3945 funktioniert aber das problem bleibt bestehen...

----------

## Finswimmer

 *surefire07 wrote:*   

> yep vielen dank.
> 
> der treiber ist aber leider nicht im kernel enthalten also muss ich wohl trotzdem zuerst noch die ethernet karte und dann runterladen & installieren.
> 
> edit: oder modprobe ipw3945 funktioniert aber das problem bleibt bestehen...

 

Hast du die Karte auch richtig konfiguriert?

Schau am Besten mal im Handbuch und/oder im Wiki. Da gibt es gute Seiten, wie das mit dem Wireless geht. 

Wireless ist mit das Schwerste zum Einrichten, finde ich.

Tobi

----------

## surefire07

hey, ich habe keine ahnung wie und wo ich die karte zu konfigurieren hab!

die konfiguration des netzwerks im handbuch ist auch ein wenig kurz ausgefallen und ich seh dort keine lösung fuer mein problem...

auf wiki hab ich das gefunden: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945 leider seh ich dort auch nichts das mir weiterhilft!

gruss

----------

## Ampheus

Habe vor ein paar Tagen auch probiert, mit TING zu installieren. Der ipw3945 lief nicht, also habe ich die Installation über Kupfer gemacht, was ich dir auch empfehlen kann. Wenn das Grundsystem dann steht, kannst du dir den WLAN-Treiber nachinstallieren.

----------

